# Wax or Shatter ???



## Bong Puller (Nov 22, 2011)

Something new to me...Bro's are saying it's the new best thing. I've heard its made with a butane process and somehow whipping it for wax and letting it dry for shatter. Any thoughts or insight would be appreciated as I have never seen it and am just hearing about it...
Be Well,
Bong


----------



## Growdude (Nov 22, 2011)

BHO or butane honey oil.

Its best to whip it into whats called budder.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 22, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> BHO or butane honey oil.
> 
> Its best to whip it into whats called budder.




^^^^close....but Butane Hash Oil!

and yes its done with cans of butane...in a..tamisium extractor, google it! theres other jerry rigged ways to do it, but dangerous!

 budder is good, but shatter is the bomb....my boys here do a vacuum sealed purge...its awesome! you make budder with product that doesnt come out all clear, whipping it, is more of a cover up to a mistake in making it! it adds useless air into something that burns really quick already! on a skillet!

you need a skillet to smoke it.....on a bowl sucks!

the first time you take a huge hit, its like getting high the first time again and again!

try it...you will love it....

my wife calls it the heroin of ganja! it can put you out if its goods!


----------

